# Clean look or graphics



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm taking my car to the paint shop next week.Opinion please: keep the graphics or the clean look


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i don't usually like graphics... but those look good, are you keeping the car white?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Your car is the first I have seen with graphics that I like. Although I do like the ones on the side better than the ones on the hood.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

BlankgazeX said:


> i don't usually like graphics... but those look good, are you keeping the car white?


yes I'm keeping the car white (pearl white)


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

it depends. are you gonna paint the hood? is so, then yes, ditch the graphics, cause there would be too much attention being drawn to one area. it would look good to keep the graphics, and implement the same type of design on the hood, whether you paint the whole hood, and leave the design part showing cf, or, just pain the designs on the cf and leave the reast of the hood bare.

either way, your car is hot man, keep it up lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I say clean look


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I like the clean look, espically on a white car.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i say keep the graphics



Slayer2003 said:


> it would look good to keep the graphics, and implement the same type of design on the hood, whether you paint the whole hood, and leave the design part showing cf, or, just pain the designs on the cf and leave the reast of the hood bare.


i think painting the hood and leaving the design in CF would be hot and if i had enough money to paint my car i would consider this but im poor.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

keep graphix


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

keep it clean


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

You can't go wrong with either or....graphics are sweet. but id keep mine clean personally. :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

clean + CF trunk would look awesome IMO


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Your car is the first I have seen with graphics that I like. Although I do like the ones on the side better than the ones on the hood.


x2

I think the same, just typing this sentence to meet the char limit.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Normally I would say ditch the graphics but not with your car. Graphics can be done in a tasteful manner, as is the case with your ride. The clean look is good, but will not set you apart from the rest. The black CF hood & clean look has been overdone, IMO. Keep the graphics, its what makes your car unique :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i cant decide. i like those for grafix i like those straight stripes that arent solid but like rectangles (stillen had this on a few of their cars) but thats about it. but i do think tapeing off some type of grafix in the c/f and having it show through would be AWSOME! and *great for a show car * :thumbup:

im not voting because i cant decide.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

like many others, i actually like the graphics on your car.

and i usually hate them unless they are on a REAL race car.

but i like yours.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

off your hood but on your car


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

my vote goes to clean.


----------

